# How we spent New Year's Day



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Training of course!

Our buddy Crash watches a mark go down









Takes off to get it









And returns with his bird









And we let some black dogs play with us too! This is Hannah, an FTCH, scooping up her bird and taking a look for her retired memory mark









Here is the view from my gun station--it was darned cold up on this hill!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Brunch at a friend's house


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like it was a fun day for you. Nice to see goldens doing what they were bred to do.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous photos. Your landscape looks like Nebraska then I saw you are in Ontario!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful photos of some gorgeous dogs 

I'll be out field training tomorrow - hopefully it won't be too cold!! Short drills so the dogs don't get injured or too cold; there should be about 8 of us plus our mentor, then on to some indoor obedience (heated yay!)


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow looks like a great time for you and the dogs.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures and looks like a fun day! None of my training buddies are around this weekend... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Soooo, where are your dogs photos? Looks like you had some great fun on New Years!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I mostly sat here and watched Amber, she had a few contractions, but nothing serious.

Then I took my daughter Elia out and we collected some birds from a game bird farm for training. Fresh Pup-cicles for Teddy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Soooo, where are your dogs photos? Looks like you had some great fun on New Years!


One of my friends was taking some pictures when I was running my dogs, and was going to put them on a CD for me--so hopefully after training tomorrow I will have some of my own crew to put up!

We were out again today but it was even colder--camera batteries just kept shutting down. It was cold enough there were sun dogs when I was coming home.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

cool, I don't think I've ever seen dogs doing field work in the snow before. Does snow create any challenges for the dogs that they don't face otherwise?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is harder on the humans than on the dogs! We train all winter unless the snow gets too deep or we get a melt and a flash freeze that turns everything to ice. Those conditions are just an accident waiting to happen. So far it has been a good winter for training--the ground has frozen so we can get in the fields, but not so much snow that they are impassable.

Actually a really cold day like today is almost better than right at freezing. The snow was powdery and light today but when it is warmer it gets crystaline and can scape up their pads.

We do lots of concept drills all winter--the cover is down so it is easier to see the dog to teach them some of those tough marks. Still wish we could do water though! Looking forward to my week south in March!


----------



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

*Breeze Pic's*

Here's some pic's of Shelly's Beeze that day


----------

